# Injection warning light



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Went to the motorhome today and the battery was flat so jump started it and took it for a short drive. After I got back stopped the engine for a few minutes and then restarted it and a warning light came on and in the display it flashed up "check engine". Got home and looked in the Fiat handbook and the warning light says it is "injection system failure" and take to a Fiat dealer for checking.

It is a 3ltr multi-jet auto with 16,000 miles on the clock. When taken for a drive no difference was noted on performance or handling etc. Should I be unduly concerned and have it checked or was it just due to the battery been flat?.
Have started the engine a few times however the warning light stays illuminated.

Thanks

Nidge


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Different vehicle bus similar problem.

I had a Nissan Navara and the battery went flat. I jump started it and after a few goes it started. But my engine warning light came on, I had no brake lights, speed rev counter would not work an radio sat nav would not work. But it drove as normal

I called the RAC and when he cane out he told the the all newish vehicles are controlled by several computers and it is as if the onboard computer had crashed. 

He put the ignition key in position 1 and took off the positive lead on the battery and held it against the negative lead on the battery for about 15 seconds. Started the Navara and all was well. He said it was a way to re-set all the onboard computers. 

It may just be something to do with then board computers and nothing to do with the injectors. 

I am not a professional mechanic so 
DO NOT TRY THIS ON MY WORD. 
But it may not be too bad.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Injector light came on on my 3.0ltr during summer 2013 only a few days into a 4 week trip in France. No loss of power etc so continued with it, hoping that it would go out on it's own. Ended up getting my local garage to cancel it the following Spring when it was MOT'd. Mine came on after I had filled up with diesel and forgot to put some injector cleaner into tank before driving off. Drove to aire about 5miles away and then remebered the cleaner, so poured in the required amount for a full tank. When I started up the next day the light came on. I think that the cleaner had sunk to the bottom of the tank around the take off point and so was detected by the sensors in the system. Always make sure, now, that I drive straight after putting in the cleaner (only do it occaisionaly) so that it mixes properly. 

DavidL


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

That damned warning light seems connected to everything and its uncle.
Its an amber light so just a warning. Red is urgent and not to be ignored.
My advice is to take it into a fiat garage at the earliest opportunity and get them to check the fault codes and cancel the warning light.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unless under warranty, you do not need a Fiat garage,if none near, most good garages have the software to read the faults these days. I would have it re-set and see if it comes back on again.

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

When the same warning light came on with our van it took a Fiat garage two days to sort it. 8O :?


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We had same light come on - no reason for it?
Fiat garage wanted an arm and a leg just to put on computer diagnostic
I looked on many different forums for Fiat etc and decided to leave it - light went out of its own accord. -


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Nidge, if you have a smartphone it is possible to check the fault codes and re-set some using an ap called OBD Check used in conjunction with a small plug in device that goes in the diagnostic socket in the van.
I use one of these, very cheap but so far found it works well in conjunction with the OBD Check ap.
If interested there are other threads on here about the subject.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> Nidge, if you have a smartphone it is possible to check the fault codes and re-set some using an ap called OBD Check used in conjunction with a small plug in device that goes in the diagnostic socket in the van.
> I use one of these, very cheap but so far found it works well in conjunction with the OBD Check ap.
> If interested there are other threads on here about the subject.


Best android app is reckoned to be Torque.
Try the free version first to see if its suitable.
The OBD devices are very cheap to buy, from as little as £7. Make sure you get a Bluetooth version. The OBD socket is to the right of the steering column, just in front of the driver's knee behind a small panel. Might be a bit of a fiddle to plug in, but once in it can be left there permanently.
You can use them to set up an auxiliary dash to give all sorts of information, most of which I didn't understand!


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

The best way and far far cheaper than taking to the dealer is to buy something like this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KW808-OBD...962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3398063212

I have had one for a few years and paid for itself the first time you use it. Just make a note of the fault code, then clear it and if the same fault code comes back on then it's time to take it to the dealer.

Regards

Dill


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dill said:


> The best way and far far cheaper than taking to the dealer is to buy something like this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KW808-OBD...962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3398063212
> 
> ...


I am possibly wrong but the blurb that goes with this equipment says it cannot be used with Diesel engines. (last line on the description of its functions)

Alan


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Well all I can say Alan is that it worked on our old Elegance Fiat Based 3 ltr diesel. 

Regards

Dill


----------

